# LED Turn Signal Bulb for Bi-Xenon Headlamps



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried this?

Looks pretty good...


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...out-such-things-(LED-front-signals)?p=9308563


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I replaced my front turn signal, reverse, and rear fog with LEDs from deautokey.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

finklejag said:


> I replaced my front turn signal, reverse, and rear fog with LEDs from deautokey.


Cool, what is the wattage of the turn signal bulb? The OEM filament ones are 24W, but seems like a lot of these aftermarket LED ones say 50W...is that the actual power draw or is that just the equivalent brightness?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Their bulbs don't throw codes.

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber


----------



## mroberte01 (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought some leds from amazon. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

finklejag said:


> I replaced my front turn signal, reverse, and rear fog with LEDs from deautokey.


Any before and after pics?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

finklejag said:


> Their bulbs don't throw codes.
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-pwy24w-front-turn-signals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber





high_octaneGTI said:


> Any before and after pics?


Hi, our pwy24w are very bright - a lot brighter vs competitors we have seen so far and no errors which is hard to do - here is the SAME bulb in the CC which takes the pwy24w so it will look the same so you will also have the deeper amber look which gives it more of a euro feel:





Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the deAutokey turn signal LED bulbs. 

Especially now that I switched my turn signals on my A3 to do the hellphase switching,


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I'm thinking about getting the deAutokey turn signal LED bulbs.
> 
> Especially now that I switched my turn signals on my A3 to do the hellphase switching,


what is a "hellphase switching"?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I'm thinking about getting the deAutokey turn signal LED bulbs.
> 
> Especially now that I switched my turn signals on my A3 to do the hellphase switching,


Thank you - we had these out for over a year with many happy customers. Don't miss out as we have a lot of holiday sales going on now.

:thumbup:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

sgt_cr said:


> what is a "hellphase switching"?



Xenons - phase out blinking - aka hellphase option on VAGCOM/Obdeleven







LEDs - phase out blinking


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks - we have new phy24w coming in and a few other turns - keep an eye out: www.Facebook.com/deAutoLED


----------



## BodegaBay (Aug 18, 2002)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks - we have new phy24w coming in and a few other turns - keep an eye out: www.Facebook.com/deAutoLED


What's the difference between the PWY24W that I just purchased 10 days ago for my 8V S3 vs. this new PHY24W?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BodegaBay said:


> What's the difference between the PWY24W that I just purchased 10 days ago for my 8V S3 vs. this new PHY24W?


It is a different base on the bulb, both are bright it is just that the PHY24W had a base that was a bit tricky to get right and many people who bought the phy24w online from other companies had issue with it being secure in the Audi's turn signal adapter, ours works and fits nicely with no issue and it as bright as the our popular PWY24W. 

Thanks for the question


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a video of the phy24w:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

deAutoLED.com said:


> This is a video of the phy24w:
> http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models


That's definitely one of the brightest LED turn signals I've ever seen, even compared to factory LED cars. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

derekjl said:


> That's definitely one of the brightest LED turn signals I've ever seen, even compared to factory LED cars. Good job. :thumbup:


Thanks, they really are an insanely bright amber LED diode set, we are using this in the GOLF/VW Turns also, pops in direct sunlight and look insanely bright. When you use these people will see.


----------



## BodegaBay (Aug 18, 2002)

@deAutoLED

1. Is the new PHY24W brighter than your existing PWY24W? 

2. Can the PHY24W fit in a PWY24W socket? Are they interchangeable? I can't find any info on what type of base a PHY24W looks like to compare.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BodegaBay said:


> @deAutoLED
> 
> 1. Is the new PHY24W brighter than your existing PWY24W?
> 
> 2. Can the PHY24W fit in a PWY24W socket? Are they interchangeable? I can't find any info on what type of base a PHY24W looks like to compare.


Hi, the pwy24w is using a different model but can switch it to the phy24w - at the time it was not working error free but recently obtained a new resistor that allowed the diodes to work with the pwy24w base nicely and error free in the Audi.

All info is here on turn signals:

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
New Amber or White PWY24W Front Turn Siganls Error Free Bright Fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*H16/PSY24W*
Front Turn Signals H16 PSY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*PH24WY*
New Front Turn Signals PHY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*bau15s:*
NEW Rear Turn Signal OSRAM 3 Tower LED Bulb Fits: Volkswagen 08 Touareg | deAutoKey


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

http://www.sa-tuning24.de/index.php?a=348&lang=eng


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks, they really are an insanely bright amber LED diode set, we are using this in the GOLF/VW Turns also, pops in direct sunlight and look insanely bright. When you use these people will see.


Any way to make the BAY9S ones this bright? lol


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

derekjl said:


> Any way to make the BAY9S ones this bright? lol


The issue is not the bay9s LED as the one we sell IS bright, if you are bringing up the MK7 housing model then it is due to the housing, the old MK7 housing are bright, but the new housing is an issue - here is the bay9s in a CC - they are insanely bright during the day also:











That being said we have a NEW bay9s JUST for the mk7 new housing coming out, testing will happen soon and they will be up for sale in a few months.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The issue is not the bay9s LED as the one we sell IS bright, if you are bringing up the MK7 housing model then it is due to the housing, the old MK7 housing are bright, but the new housing is an issue - here is the bay9s in a CC - they are insanely bright during the day also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's good news. How do I tell if I have the old or new housing? I thought I remember a post awhile back that one brand was the old and another brand was the new?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

derekjl said:


> Oh that's good news. How do I tell if I have the old or new housing? I thought I remember a post awhile back that one brand was the old and another brand was the new?


Sorry - not sure what you mean, what post is this?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New brighter pwy24w model is out now:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a...ignals-error-free-available-in-white-or-amber


----------

